# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Norwood 5A hair system

## noban

Anyone in London using a norwood 5A hair system? i have 8 new hair systems in base colour ( can be dyed to whatever your hair colour is) i have had a hair transplant since and not requiring these sytems..contact me if you need them...atrirsi@hotmail.com

----------

